# Where to get oil filters for Cruze diesel?



## Waldoshome (Aug 19, 2014)

I've had my Cruze diesel for nearly a year, and I love it. :grin: I put a lot of miles on it, living in Maryland and working in NJ. I've gotten my 4 free oil changes at the Chevy dealer (used Lucas Chevy in Avenel - they did a good job every time) HOWEVER, I want to change the oil myself like I have done for all my other vehicles for years, but I can't find a filter!! :angry: Pep Boys or Autozone do not list a filter for the 2014 Diesel..!!! Fram doesn't list a filter in their 2014 catalog!! What gives? I've heard of manufacturers wanting you to go to the dealer for parts, but this is kind of rediculous.. for an oil filter??? Are their any aftermarket sources for oil filters for the 2014 Cruze?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

gmpartsnow.com

ctd oil filter kit part # 19301505
its $10.78 there plus shipping. 
(S)FILTER KIT | Genuine GM | 19301505

Oil
Dexos 2 part# 88865157 $5.82 a quart. 
OIL | Genuine GM | 88865157

Mobil 1 full synthetic Dexos 2 part# 88864041 $6.69 a quart on gmapartsnow.com or $6.27 on ebay.com from allstart automotive group. 
OIL | Genuine GM | 88864041


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I used ID parts Chevy cruze oil change kit. I used them twice already. 

Chevrolet Cruze Oil Change Kit - 55577033 - IDParts.com


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

How bout our sponser, Rock Auto Parts?

Delco # PF2260G.

Just over $8.00 each

Rob


----------



## Waldoshome (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks cmsdock - I ordered oil an filter from gmpartsnow and with the shipping discount they had came to $42.11. Before I ordered this I did get a local auto parts supplier to order in a Wix filter PN # WL10021 for a lovely $29.99 price... (filter only).

Robby - Rock Auto Parts doesn't list a filter for the 2014 Cruze diesel.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Local napa wants $26.99 each. I'll definitely be ordering a case online once my free ones are done


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Waldoshome said:


> Thanks cmsdock - I ordered oil an filter from gmpartsnow and with the shipping discount they had came to $42.11. Before I ordered this I did get a local auto parts supplier to order in a Wix filter PN # WL10021 for a lovely $29.99 price... (filter only).
> 
> Robby - Rock Auto Parts doesn't list a filter for the 2014 Cruze diesel.


Look again, under sub title 'Engine'.....thats how I got the part #

Rob


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

Amazon.com has the AC Delco PF2260G for $10.70


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Check ebay as well. Also I'm pretty sure there is a new part number for the filter kit.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Amazon.com has the AC Delco PF2260G for $10.70


Just bought two of these from a chevy dealer on ebay for same price and took like 2 days to get to my house. +1


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> Just bought two of these from a chevy dealer on ebay for same price and took like 2 days to get to my house. +1


I've never had a problem with the chevy dealers on. Fast shipping usually comes in two to three business days after the order.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> gmpartsnow.com
> 
> ctd oil filter kit part # 19301505
> its $10.78 there plus shipping.
> ...



I ordered oil and filters from this site and they sent me 4 quarts of oil over 2 years old. I know oil has a longer shelf life but that's a little disappointing.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I buy oil from Xtreme, way better deal. I'd suggest giving him a PM


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oil's shelf life if un-opened is for all practical purposes infinite


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just found the filter in Summit Racings online catalog for $9.97 ea.. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ado-pf2260g


----------

